# :) Blue-eyed babies!!!! :)



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Finally something good has happened in a long chain of "not good" in my goat herd!! Snowbell had twin girls on August 1st  (Insomnia paid off for once...wandering to the barn at nearly 3am in the morning happened to be perfect timing) These are the first kids from my new buck, Sinatra, who has graced them both with his beautiful blue eyes...Meet August and Cattaraugus!!!!


----------



## Huskygirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm happy for you and your newly family did you have boys or girls???


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awwww, so cute. Congratulations.


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Girls! First set of girl from this doe - she usually likes to give me bucks, the stinker!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

realfarmgirl said:


> Girls! First set of girl from this doe - she usually likes to give me bucks, the stinker!


Nah, it's always the guy's fault! :ROFL:

Congrats!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Very cute ! Congrats


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

That is so special! They are beautiful - eyes are stunning.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

there eyes are so pretty. Congrats.


----------



## LovinRebelsGoats (May 26, 2014)

Yay:stars:real beauties!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Awww


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Those eyes are really pretty!!


----------

